# natural wood carts



## Minimor (Nov 13, 2010)

Double Diamond used to sell a natural wood easy entry cart--they had both Mini and pony sized carts in this style--for about $600. At the time I decided to wait awhile on that cart & got a metal one instead--I figured I could buy the wood cart a little later.

Well, Double Diamond quit selling those carts and I don't know any other dealers that sell them. I think they might be made by Graber, but I haven't been able to find a phone number for Graber.

If you know of another dealer for these carts or have the phone number for Graber, please let me know.

I know there are other wooden EE carts on the market--the ones from Silver Penny farm for example--but those carts don't interest me. The one that DD sold is the one I liked.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2010)

[quote name='Minimor' date='13 November 2010 - 10:10 AM' Well, Double Diamond quit selling those carts and I don't know any other dealers that sell them. I think they might be made by Graber, but I haven't been able to find a phone number for Graber.

If you know of another dealer for these carts or have the phone number for Graber, please let me know.

I am not sure if Graber makes the cart you are talking about or not but his phone number is 812-636-7725

There is also a Chris Graber (no relation to the other Graber's) who makes easy entry carts but not show carts. His number is 260-657-3801 Could be him?


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 13, 2010)

Jerald do a wooden EE cart, although I'm not sure if that's the type you are looking for. I have one, it's a lovely little cart for training and mucking around in




It's about 10 years old now, and I've only had to replace wheel bearings so far


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 13, 2010)

wiccanz............LOVE your horse!!






I also like the clip...that is one of my favourites, though I tend to go higher on the sides...usually because I mess up one side and have to "even it up" a couple times.


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Sue



I love him too, he's such a floater, really nice to sit behind



Not competed yet, through various circumstances, but I can't wait to get him out!

He was in Queensland, Australia at the time, in winter, so too warm to be fully coated!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 13, 2010)

Kateland Farm Miniature Horses in NY deals in Graber carts. Just do a web search for them.

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 14, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Kateland Farm Miniature Horses in NY deals in Graber carts. Just do a web search for them.
> 
> Myrna


Holly would be better off buying directly from Graber's - they live in Indiana which is a lot closer to Manitoba than NY is.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 14, 2010)

The Jerald cart won't suit--their pony cart has the exact same dimensions as the CTM and Frontier EE carts, making it too high--the seat height is meant for a larger horse, not a small pony, and the shafts too are too high--meant more for 52" and up than 45" and under. As well the Jerald shafts are 66", much longer than the 60" onces on the cart I have now.

I will have to call Graber & get some measurements on their carts--thank you for those numbers Lori!

I considered having someone cut the seat supports on my CTM cart & then lower the seat that way, but I can picture some welder making a real mess trying to do that. Besides, that wouldn't help with the shaft height at all.

Kateland doesn't appear to have photos of their carts? I couldn't find any to see if the Graber carts are in fact the ones that DD used to sell. If nothing else I may have to try phoning DD and ask them who supplied the carts they used to sell.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 14, 2010)

The Jerald cart won't suit--their pony cart has the exact same dimensions as the CTM and Frontier EE carts, making it too high--the seat height is meant for a larger horse, not a small pony, and the shafts too are too high--meant more for 52" and up than 45" and under. As well the Jerald shafts are 66", much longer than the 60" onces on the cart I have now.

I will have to call Graber & get some measurements on their carts--thank you for those numbers Lori!

I considered having someone cut the seat supports on my CTM cart & then lower the seat that way, but I can picture some welder making a real mess trying to do that. Besides, that wouldn't help with the shaft height at all.

Kateland doesn't appear to have photos of their carts? I couldn't find any to see if the Graber carts are in fact the ones that DD used to sell. If nothing else I may have to try phoning DD and ask them who supplied the carts they used to sell.


----------



## BBH (Nov 14, 2010)

The cart that they were selling is an Alpine Easy Entry made by Alpine manufacturing out of Alliance Oh. I bought one a year ago and really like the cart, have changed wheels but other than that it is a nice cart....they make mini and pony sizes. google and they come right up.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for that information!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Minimor said:


> Kateland doesn't appear to have photos of their carts? I couldn't find any to see if the Graber carts are in fact the ones that DD used to sell. If nothing else I may have to try phoning DD and ask them who supplied the carts they used to sell.


Apparently it wasn't a Graber cart, but here's a link to pictures of their carts on the Kateland site in case anyone is interested.





http://www.katelandfarm.com/index_files/Page2569.htm

Leia


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 15, 2010)

I have this cart and love it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINIATURE-HORSE-EASY-ENTRY-CART-BLACK-WIDE-BACK-/330493251414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf2eecf56

I bought it at the Fletcher show a couple of years ago but they also sell on ebay.

They also carry wooden wheels and a dash that makes it look like a little Meadowbrook.


----------



## Renee (Nov 15, 2010)

What type of springs does it have? I couldn't

see any from the picture


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 15, 2010)

mine has what I think are called c springs?



Renee said:


> What type of springs does it have? I couldn't
> 
> see any from the picture


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

My wood easy entry came from Alpine. It is a well made cart, not expensive, and very comfortable.

http://www.alpinemanufacturing.com/contact.htm

If you want to EM me I can send a picture of mine to you.


----------



## BBH (Nov 21, 2010)

The Alpine cart has a c spring and does give a bit better ride/cushion than the coil on most easy entry carts.


----------

